# Yoko Ono will Rechte am Namen Lennon für sich allein, verklagt Musikerin



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

*Yoko Ono will Rechte am Namen Lennon für sich allein, verklagt Musikerin

Zu Lebzeiten ihres Mannes John Lennon hat sich Yoko Ono häufig für Frieden und Freiheit zum Nutzen aller Menschen eingesetzt, das scheint jetzt aber Geschichte zu sein. Lennon Murphy, die junge und relativ unbekannte Sängerin aus Tennessee, die nach dem Sänger der Beatles benannt wurde, wurde jetzt von Yoko Ono mit einer Klage überzogen, weil die beinahe fünfundsiebzigjährige Witwe den Namen ihres Mannes für sich alleine haben will.


Kürzlich wurde beim US-Patent- und Markenamt beantragt, der jungen Rocksängerin die Verwendung des Markennamens "Lennon" zu verbieten. In ihrer Klage bei der Beschwerdekammer behauptet Yoko Ono, die Band 

Lennon Murphy habe ihre Marke "auf betrügerische Weise" registrieren lassen. Dabei benutzt die Frau den Namen schon seit acht Jahren und hat vor der Veröffentlichung ihres Debütalbums "5:30 Saturday Morning" bei der Witwe um Erlaubnis gefragt. Damals war Yoko Ono einverstanden, jetzt änderte sie ihre Meinung exakt zwei Tage vor der Verjährungsfrist. Lennon Murphy kann die Anschuldigungen nicht verstehen, man könnte ihren Namen mit dem ihres Namensgebers vertauschen. Auch die Musik der Heavy-Metal Band bietet keinerlei Grundlage für eine Verwechslung. Die rund 50.000 Dollar, die eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung insgesamt kosten würde, stehen der Musikerin nicht zur Verfügung. "Wenn uns die Leute verwechseln und zufällig meine anstatt seiner Platten kaufen würden, glauben Sie, ich hätte nicht mehr als genug Geld mir einen Anwalt zu leisten?", fragt sie die Besucher ihrer Website. Sie kann nicht nachvollziehen warum eine Frau, die derartig viel Geld hat, überhaupt Anstoß daran nimmt.

Yoko Ono versteuert in einem Jahr mehr als die junge Künstlerin je in ihrem ganzen Leben verdienen wird. Julian Lennon, der Sohn aus erster Ehe, zeigt für die Situation der jungen Frau Verständnis. Er war es auch, der die Angelegenheit mit dem Posting auf seiner Myspace-Page öffentlich gemacht hat. Noch im Herbst 2006 spielte Lennon Murphy in den USA als Warmup für Aerosmith und Mötley Crüe, plante für 2008 ein neues Album. Doch im Fall einer Namensänderung wäre die komplette Karriere und die Arbeit der letzten acht Jahre in Gefahr. In diesem Fall müsste Lennon Anne Murphy, wie die Frau amtlich genannt wird, nochmal bei Null anfangen. 
Ihre Mutter gab ihr den Vornamen wegen dem Mann John Lennon, nicht wegen seiner Musik. Zumindest mit den Überzeugungen, die der Friedensapostel damals verkörpert hat, stimmt die Klage seiner Witwe nicht im geringsten überein.*


----------

